# NOW FREE! "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" a choose-your-own-adventure



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

*NOW FREE AT BOTH AMAZON.COM AND AMAZON.CO.UK. NEW EDITION INCLUDES A FULLY INTERACTIVE 16 000 WORD PREVIEW OF MY NEW CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE, THE REDEMPTION OF MR. STURLUBOK COMING OUT APRIL 30TH!
*

Check out http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/the-adventures-of-whatley-tupper/ for hints/cheats on how to find some of my favourite plots in The Adventures of Whatley Tupper.


*The Adventures of Whatley Tupper: A Choose Your Own...*
By Rudolf Kerkhoven & Daniel Pitts

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1282520055&sr=8-1​
"I checked out other interactive fiction ebooks, and this was one of my favorites. Lots of strange stuff happening, some wildly divergent threads, and a healthy dose of WTF keep this ebook interesting even after multiple reads. Will this be the next big trend in ebooks? I sure hope so." 
-- J.A. Konrath from review on Amazon.com

"When I was a kid, Choose Your Own Adventure(CYOA) books were big, and my favorite brand was the Goosebumps ones by R.L. Stine because the plot lines were significantly weirder and more twisted than your average CYOA. I think that is why I ultimately enjoyed The Adventures of Whatley Tupper-because it was super weird&#8230;. The plot lines are ridiculous in the very best way. The story lines are all fast paced and the flow of events is abrupt and awkward, but that is what makes it funny and entertaining. I really love just plain old weird, off kilter stuff, and Whatley Tupper totally fits the bill&#8230; for hours of disgustingly ridiculous fun, the book is a great price."
-- Kate the Book Buff (24/01/2011)

"What Whatley Tupper aims to be is fun (it is). Funny (that too). One review I saw called it a guilty pleasure, a description I can't argue with either. It's strange, ridiculous, and downright weird at times (if you pick the right - or is that wrong - choice). If you don't like how it turns out, just try again. For a bunch of laughs and a ton of fun Whatley Tupper may the perfect choice."
-- Big Al's Books and Pals (08/03/2011)

"A "choose-your-own-adventure" for adults, "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" is a riot. This ever-changing book lets you decide what choices Whatley makes, and that determines where his adventure leads you. Just like the kid version from the 70s-90s, but with decidedly adult themes, this one book provides you with a plethora of potential storylines... The stories ranged from silly to downright ridiculous, but I was thoroughly entertained the entire way through. I could see the author creating an entire set, and re-igniting the choose-your-own-adventure series fad again, this time for adults."
-- Motherlode E-Book Reviews (29/09/2010)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Rudy, and congratulations on your book! Your first question was moved to the Writer's Cafe. . .I assume someone there helped you with your issue. . .no need to delete the thread, the conversation could be of use to others as well!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of you are in the same boat as me, trying out this epublishing for the first time (most likely after years of trying things the old fashioned way). I'm starting a simple blog just about my new book, and the process of publishing it online. I'll be honest with sales figures and such.

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/

I'm sure that there are many others doing the same sort of thing, but I've only found a few through google. If any of you are doing something similar, please include the URL. I'd like to see how my experiences compare with others.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got something similar, in romance. Adventures are great fun to write. Best of luck with your new offering!

Christina


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

For anyone who's interested in stats of things (I'll admit it: I like stats) I'm keeping a blog of my experiences publishing my first ebook.

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282541132&sr=8-1-catcorr

I'll be keeping detailed stats of daily sales and how they relate to price changes, artwork changes, etc. I know a lot of people are interested in how much (read: little) money is made from epublishing, so I'll be honest... well, as long as people are looking at the site, I guess.

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/

Thanks!
Rudy


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

IN CELEBRATION OF HAVING A PROPER COVER PAGE, UNTIL SEPTEMBER 7TH, "THE ADVENTURES OF WHATLEY TUPPER: A CHOOSE YOUR OWN..." IS FREE AT https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22598

You need the coupon code: NC77A

Of course, I only ask that if you download the free copy, to _think_ of writing a review for it at the Amazon page. That said, the book is a comedy, a take on the Choose Your Own Adventure series from the 80's. There are 37 different endings, but you probably won't find all of them. It's pretty complex. But that's the great thing about this type of book--you really only have to read as much as you want, and it still makes sense. Just the more you read, the more cross referencing jokes you'll get.

That said, if you're not sure, give it a download. It doesn't cost anyone a thing. If you think you MIGHT also write a review, just post a reply so I know. I'd like to have an idea how many people might go through with that. Of course, just because you think you might write a review doesn't mean I expect you to...

Thanks!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting idea for a book!


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Apparently J Konrath is planning on releasing a choose your own adventure book, according to his blog.  It seems like a natural fit for the Kindle.  Although I couldn't imagine anyone writing a serious CYOA book for adults.  It seems to lend itself to comedy, which he alludes to...


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks to all those who downloaded the Smashwords version of "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" for free over the last week. If any of you could find the time to write a quick review, that would be fantastic...

And for those of you who have no idea, The Adventures of Whatley Tupper is an adult version of the children's genre of Choose Your Own Adventure books... TAKE A LOOK:

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1283353699&sr=8-1

It's almost 100 000 words of inane comedy with 37 different endings


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

For only one week, until September the 19th, "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" is only 99 cents at Amazon! I've been experimenting with different price points, and think I'll stick with the usual 2.99 after this... So, if you're interested, please check it out...

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282599866&sr=8-1-catcorr

For updates on how different prices have been affecting sales, check out my website:
Anyone Can Write (a Blog) : Self/Indie Publishing with Amazon's Kindle
http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

"I checked out other interactive fiction ebooks, and this was one of my favorites. Lots of strange stuff happening, some wildly divergent threads, and a healthy dose of WTF keep this ebook interesting even after multiple reads. Will this be the next big trend in ebooks? I sure hope so." -- J.A. Konrath from review on Amazon.com

Not mention the very opinionated James Reed:

"_The Adventures of Whatley Tupper_ is representative of the boundless creativity, raw energy, and just plain sheer fun and entertainment that independent authors are capable of and deserve recognition for accomplishing. There are things done with this story that is only possible through the new digital revolution in publishing that is the ebook. While it follows the Choose Your Own Adventure style of books from when we were kids, in this case by way of embedded hyperlinks which can be selected on your ereader device, the authors take the reader on a wild, wild ride that's worth every penny you spend for this title." -- Digital Spotlight Fiction Review 15/09/2010

If you loved those Choose Your Own Adventure books as a kid, then perhaps you should check out "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1283353699&sr=8-1


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

New today, my interview with Kindle Author:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Excerpt from a new review from Motherlode Reviews:

"A "choose-your-own-adventure" for adults, "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" is a riot... The stories ranged from silly to downright ridiculous, but I was thoroughly entertained the entire way through. I could see the author creating an entire set, and re-igniting the choose-your-own-adventure series fad again, this time for adults."
-- Motherlode E-Book Reviews 29/09/2010


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

The odds of Whatley Tupper's various potential fates: 

-Becoming the hero (1:
-Finding true love (1:15)
-Finding a second-best substitute for true love (2:25)
-Traveling back in time (2:111)
-Ending up in prison (1:54)
-Ending up dead (1:3)


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

An interview at mustmutter went up today:

http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/?zx=e915998607af3ae2


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Whatley Tupper is featured on DailyCheapReads!

http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/10/27/the-adventures-of-whatley-tupper/

ALSO "THE YEAR WE FINALLY SOLVED EVERYTHING" IS STILL FREE AT SMASHWORDS FOR A FEW MORE DAYS. USE THE COUPON CODE: NH73Y


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that The Adventures of Whatley Tupper is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

The first section of "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper: A Choose Your Own Adventure"

_The rather cruel fact of the matter was that things had rarely gone well for Whatley Tupper. Just whether the rest of his life would prove to be any different was, unbeknownst to him, entirely of his own making, his own choice._

A loud, abrupt noise suddenly grumbled its way out from beneath the washroom door and into the hallway. Whatley was sure that no one else was around at this time of night. He looked back and forth, the long hallways were completely deserted, and somewhat against his nature, Whatley decided to investigate. Perhaps it was time for Whatley to change his nature.

Whatley opened the door cautiously and entered. He crept towards the beige bathroom stall door, hoping to get close enough to peak inside through the crack. Someone was in there bustling around. He took a deep breath, mustered some courage, and prepared for confrontation-didn't this person read the sign indicating that the washroom was temporarily closed? If no one heeds small plastic folding yellow signs anymore, what hope was there for this university, this city, or this society?

Before he could act the door flew open, smashing into his forehead, knocking him to the floor. The room began to darken and slip out of focus. Someone then ran past him, a streaking black blur against a fuzzy dark room.

Jiggling his head, fighting the desire to become unconscious, he grabbed a nearby mop and used it as a crutch to bring himself to his feet, unsteady and dizzy. He stumbled out the door, only to find his cart knocked over and its contents scattered down the glisteningly moist hallway. Hurried footsteps echoed down and away. A tempered rage engulfed him-what sort of animal would desecrate his workplace?
He had to do something.

*What should Whatley do?*​
-Should he follow the trail of clutter and give chase?

-Should he go back and investigate the stall and search for clues?

-Should he forget about the incident and find a safer area of the building to work in?


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing says "Merry Christmas!" like a choose your own adventure Kindle book!


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

A great review from Kate the Book Buff:

"When I was a kid, Choose Your Own Adventure(CYOA) books were big, and my favorite brand was the Goosebumps ones by R.L. Stine because the plot lines were significantly weirder and more twisted than your average CYOA. I think that is why I ultimately enjoyed The Adventures of Whatley Tupper-because it was super weird&#8230;. The plot lines are ridiculous in the very best way. The story lines are all fast paced and the flow of events is abrupt and awkward, but that is what makes it funny and entertaining. I really love just plain old weird, off kilter stuff, and Whatley Tupper totally fits the bill&#8230; for hours of disgustingly ridiculous fun, the book is a great price."

Full review here: http://thebookbuff.blogspot.com/2011/01/adventures-of-whatley-tupper.html


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

The Adventures of Whatley Tupper is now only 99 cents until April 15th!  See the first post for more details on this new edition.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

The Adventures of Whatley Tupper is now FREE at Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazon has made this book free until...  I don't know!


----------

